# GPU Wasserkühler  selbst bauen ?



## peett (14. September 2018)

*GPU Wasserkühler  selbst bauen ?*

Zotac Amp extrem 1070


Bild vom PCB (quelle der alphacool GPU Konfigurator) 
http://www.hwconfig.com/media/image...x-DisplayPort-ZT-P10800C-10P59ddefd0c5b4b.jpg

Allgemein Spannungswandler: möchte ich ähnlich wie bei der AMD FURY X kühlen wo eine Kupferrohr über den Spannungswandler geführt wird

Idee 1 :
Kupfer Platte 2mm  auf die umliegenden  VRAM und GPU-Chip (inklusive Wärmeleitpaste für den Chip und dünne PADs Für die VRAMs)
einen GPU Only Kühler + Flüssigmetal auf  das Kupferblech (evtl noch ein paar Passiv Kühler auf das Kupferblech)
das Problem an der Idee: der GPU Chip müsste von der Bauhöhe müsste höher sein als VRAM 
(weis jemand wie hoch VRAM und der GPU Chip ist)

Idee 2 : 
GPU ONLY Kühler direkt auf dem GPU Chip 
quadratisches/rechteckiges Kupferrohr besorgen zu schneiden und zusammen löten so das Rohr sich über den VRAM schlängelt 

Idee 3 :
GPU ONLY Kühler direkt auf dem GPU Chip 
Kupferblech zuschneiden das sich über die VRAM´s schlängelt 
auf das Kupferblech ein 0815 Kupferrohr (welches leicht flachgedrückt wird ) verlöten 


warum der Spaß:
für meine 1070 gibt es nur noch den Eiswolf all in one mit 180 euro  ist der mir einfach zu teuer 

was haltet ihr da von ?


----------



## Plasmadampfer (14. September 2018)

*AW: GPU Wasserkühler  selbst bauen ?*

Du kannst Dir bei e-bay Kupfer Flacheisen bestellen, in den Massen, die Du brauchst. Entweder Du nimmst dann den Tiefenmesstab und benutzt eine CNC oder fräst alles via Hand mit einem Einhandschleifer raus, die Vertiefungen...

Uhrmacher können mehr.. Die Kupferspäne kannste sammeln nebst Elektrokabeln, mit dem Jokari Messer die Isolieren längs weg, krisse Geld für.


Machbar ist das, hast Du eine 2080Ti ?


----------



## claster17 (14. September 2018)

*AW: GPU Wasserkühler  selbst bauen ?*

Gibt doch einen Kühler dafür:
Bykski Full Cover Graphics Card Block use for ZOTAC GTX1080/1070TI/1070 AMP Edition 8GB GDDR5(ZT P10800B 10P) RGB Radiator Block-in Fans & Cooling from Computer & Office on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group

bzw. hier nachfragen:
GPU Fullcover Zotac 1080/1070 AMP


----------

